# Runescape connection problems



## HELPPL0X (Aug 20, 2008)

Most of the time I spend online I play RuneScape (www.runescape.com) but ever since I got this new internet I keep on disconnecting every 10 seconds, for about 20seconds. So basically I keep disconnecting from the game not the internet itself...

I can barely play the game anymore... I've seen people rant about the same thing except while they are playing WoW.

I'm just wondering what do I have to do to get this sorted? Is there even anything I can do? Or what is the problem?

All my microfilters and cables etc are fine... I'm 100% sure of that.

Any information you need to know just ask and I can provide


----------



## Trigger (Oct 7, 2008)

try reinstall IE or install IE 6, the old reliable one if you own IE 7...


----------



## Nashy19 (Oct 18, 2008)

Trigger said:


> try reinstall IE or install IE 6, the old reliable one if you own IE 7...


What if he doesn't use IE? 

All Runescape clients and most of the player use Firefox.


----------



## Trigger (Oct 7, 2008)

nothing bad in having 2 internet programs...
Just install IE and try if it works... if it does keep both ie and firefox or uninstall firefox.

I runned runescape on IE yesterday to see if it works, and it did...


----------

